# Possible group buy



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Hello Reonaughts

I am thinking to buy some items from REOMODS and was wondering if any other REO owner would want to share in the shipping and duties costs?

Let me know within next week 2 October to 6 October 2017 if you want to join in on this buy opportunity.


----------



## Petrus (29/9/17)

Hi. I also want some goodies, but think I am going to hang on for a while. I have spoken to the modmaker regarding silver contacts for the Grand and P67. Then we will have Reo beasts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Petrus said:


> Hi. I also want some goodies, but think I am going to hang on for a while. I have spoken to the modmaker regarding silver contacts for the Grand and P67. Then we will have Reo beasts.



Did they indicate when we can expect the silver contacts on the reo grand? If it is within 2 months or so i might just hold back on my purchase until then.


----------



## Petrus (29/9/17)

I will send another mail during the next week or so, but I hope soon.


----------



## Petrus (29/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Did they indicate when we can expect the silver contacts on the reo grand? If it is within 2 months or so i might just hold back on my purchase until then.


What are you looking for?


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

I am looking for the following

1x 510 adjustable grub screw
2x grand heavy duty positive contacts
10x door magnets
2x push button (could change)
1x stainless 510 adjustable contact

This is just what i want but the list can change closer to buy time.

Tagging @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am looking for the following
> 
> 1x 510 adjustable grub screw
> 2x grand heavy duty positive contacts
> ...


I may have some of the parts for your order. 
I have a green and orange glow in the dark button..
Think I have 2 x magnets and I recall buying a 510 grub screw...

Only problem is I need to find this stuff! 
I know I gave some of the stuff away but I'm sure if I look hard enough I'll find these parts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

Christos said:


> I may have some of the parts for your order.
> I have a green and orange glow in the dark button..
> Think I have 2 x magnets and I recall buying a 510 grub screw...
> 
> ...



Ill contact you on whatsapp about the parts. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (30/9/17)

I would be in for a SS 510 and a few other bits and bobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> I would be in for a SS 510 and a few other bits and bobs.



Great. I will contact you over the weekend with a pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

